# So...who has the best media?



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Not sure if its okay for me to post/ask this but if this topic is gone I will know.

I know several well knowns sell their own home made medias. Of course all claim to have the best whether or not its for marketing purposes but who truly has _the_ best media? I figured the only way to find this answer is to ask the masses. 

Price is not neccesarily a factor however there _is_ a difference between paying enough, getting the cheap crap and paying too much.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

the best stuff ive used seems to be joshsfrogs media i havent had any cultures fail and these things produce like crazy it doesnt cost to much either. it seems to be best for me but everyone has their favorites


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

joshes frogs is a good media but recently switched to aarons frog farms mix and like it alot. i culture more hydei and i like his mix for hydei flies


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

I think people focus on production and cost way too much and ignore another huge factor....LABOR. For example, I can get 1.5-2 times the production (at a similar price) with a mix I got from Clayton (with almost 20 ingredients...) than I do with a standard potato-flakes type carolina mix, but it also takes 4-5 times the time to make. 

For me, I'd rather quickly make 20 cultures that produce a little less, than take a huge amount of time to make the media just for the pleasure of having 12 cultures...JMO, though.

Anyway, the media that I've found has the optimal production:cost:labor ratio is the following:

I mix the dry in 11 gallon batches:

8 gallons ground potato flakes (ground in blender)
2 gallons powdered sugar
1 gallon brewers yeast.

Then, for each culture, I mix a 1/3 cup above mixture with 1/4 cup apple juice (or whatever non-acidic juice I have), 1/4 cup vinegar (usually apple, sometimes white), and 1/4 cup apple sauce. I then smush a spoonful of sourdough starter on top.

This produces at levels similar to Ed's (that's always my frame of reference for culture comparisons), and costs less than 1/2, and takes not all that much more time.

HTH.

-Solly


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> I think people focus on production and cost way too much and ignore another huge factor....LABOR. For example, I can get 1.5-2 times the production (at a similar price) with a mix I got from Clayton (with almost 20 ingredients...) than I do with a standard potato-flakes type carolina mix, but it also takes 4-5 times the time to make.
> 
> For me, I'd rather quickly make 20 cultures that produce a little less, than take a huge amount of time to make the media just for the pleasure of having 12 cultures...JMO, though.
> 
> ...



wow thats alot of media lol i only need to make a few cultures a week thats why i havent tried making my own much it will just be easier to buy media till i have the need to make alot of cultures


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*hey*

the best i've used it jason desantis's stuff


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

That dry mix is a lot of media; that amount lasts me 5-6 months at 20 cultures a week....

-Solly


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> I mix the dry in 11 gallon batches:
> 
> 8 gallons ground potato flakes (ground in blender)
> 2 gallons powdered sugar
> ...


What is this "sourdough starter" that you smush on top?


----------



## phrakt (Jan 5, 2007)

Android1313 said:


> wishIwereAnExpert said:
> 
> 
> > I mix the dry in 11 gallon batches:
> ...


Probably some kind of yeast.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... 2A+starter

-Solly


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Solly, how was the smell in that new media mix you described in that thread?


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Very nice, like a bakery  

-Solly


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Solly ,
Thanks for the recipe, and the link, I am definitely going to have to try it out this weekend!


----------



## geedubya (Mar 16, 2006)

Anyone out there a homebrewer? I wonder how the yeast from a batch of homebrew would do in the fly cultures???? Anybody ever try this?

Gary
not enough frogs...yet!


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i belive people do


----------

